# Affidavit of Support



## motropuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi All

I am in the process of applying for my US imigration visa ( Immediate rel-wife is a US citizen currently living with me in the UK on perm resident permit) through the London US embassy. The petition has gone through and I have sent back the initial bio form, now just collecting the docs needed for interview. 

I just had a few questions about the Affidavit of Support and wondered if anyone who has recently gone through the process/filled one in

1) I assume that we have to wait for the embassy to write to my wife (who is petitioner) instructuing her to fill out an A of S?

2) My wife is currently living with me in the UK and will be moving over with me. Therefore she will have no income when we first get there and nor will I until we get work. We will be moving in with her parents and her dad is willing to provide any financial support needed for application. Therefore question is if he was to be the joint sponsor for the A of S do we just have to submit one form from him or do we have to submit one from my wife (showing she will not have any income) and then one from her dad showing his income etc for joint support?

Hope that makes sense. Process has been OK so far, this just seems to be one of the biggest parts

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's any help, the USCIS page on the affidavit of support is here: Affidavit of Support

This includes links to both the form itself and the instructions for the form. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

motropuk said:


> 1) I assume that we have to wait for the embassy to write to my wife (who is petitioner) instructuing her to fill out an A of S?
> 
> 2) My wife is currently living with me in the UK and will be moving over with me. Therefore she will have no income when we first get there and nor will I until we get work. We will be moving in with her parents and her dad is willing to provide any financial support needed for application. Therefore question is if he was to be the joint sponsor for the A of S do we just have to submit one form from him or do we have to submit one from my wife (showing she will not have any income) and then one from her dad showing his income etc for joint support?


1. They'll write but you can download the forms now and get started if you're in a hurry.
Embassy of the U.S. London: Instructions for Immigrant Visa Applicants Applying for a Visa in London

2. Your wife *must* file an I-864 Affidavit of Support regardless of whether she has income or not. They will expect to see her US tax returns with it -- so I hope she's been filing them! Sponsorship requires 125% x federal poverty guidelines for your family size. You can substitute capital for income, though the capital must be fairly liquid -- recent reports from London suggest they have been rejecting UK property valuations. The level required is 3 x 125% x federal poverty guidelines.

If your wife fails to make the hurdle, she can use a co-sponsor, who also files an I-864. Note that the federal poverty guidelines specify family size, and the co-sponsor must meet the requirement for your and their family size added together.


----------



## motropuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for this. Didnt realise about the tax returns so we are on the case, her dads accountant in US is going to file them retrospectivly based on UK p60 figures so that should be OK.

We have some savings so will use those in liquid assets. She will still prob need a sponsor so do we get her dad to fill this out and submit both forms together? 

Also do you know how long they take to process A of S?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

motropuk said:


> We have some savings so will use those in liquid assets. She will still prob need a sponsor so do we get her dad to fill this out and submit both forms together?
> 
> Also do you know how long they take to process A of S?


If the I-130's just been approved you're a couple of months off the visa being issued if you have all your ducks in a row and no skeletons in the closet. Get father to complete the sponsor form with proof of income/assets and mail it over to you so it's ready.


----------



## motropuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> If the I-130's just been approved you're a couple of months off the visa being issued if you have all your ducks in a row and no skeletons in the closet. Get father to complete the sponsor form with proof of income/assets and mail it over to you so it's ready.


Hi 
Sorry to keep bothering everyone with this. Just a little concerned about the 'Domicle' aspect of the Affidavit now. My wife and I have lived togther in the UK for 3.5 years now. We will be moving in with her parents when we go to the USA which is her family home in the USA. She is registered to vote there and has submitted tax returns while she has been over here. Is this enough to satisfy her stay in UK being 'Temporary'? and prove she has kept a residence over there? We own a house in the UK which we intend to Let Out will this cause a prob as we are both named on the Mortgage?

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

motropuk said:


> Hi
> Sorry to keep bothering everyone with this. Just a little concerned about the 'Domicle' aspect of the Affidavit now. My wife and I have lived togther in the UK for 3.5 years now. We will be moving in with her parents when we go to the USA which is her family home in the USA. She is registered to vote there and has submitted tax returns while she has been over here. Is this enough to satisfy her stay in UK being 'Temporary'? and prove she has kept a residence over there? We own a house in the UK which we intend to Let Out will this cause a prob as we are both named on the Mortgage?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'm not sure that she has to prove the "temporary" nature of her stay in the UK. But even a permanent resident overseas can be registered to vote and should be submitting tax forms every year, so that doesn't prove much (except that you've followed the laws - no small matter). 

The house and mortgage in the UK shouldn't cause problems. If her parents are willing to provide the necessary provide the necessary assurances that they will support you until you get established, all should go smoothly. (Again, though, like fatbrit says - assuming you have no skeletons in the closet...)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

motropuk said:


> Hi
> Sorry to keep bothering everyone with this. Just a little concerned about the 'Domicle' aspect of the Affidavit now. My wife and I have lived togther in the UK for 3.5 years now. We will be moving in with her parents when we go to the USA which is her family home in the USA. She is registered to vote there and has submitted tax returns while she has been over here. Is this enough to satisfy her stay in UK being 'Temporary'? and prove she has kept a residence over there? We own a house in the UK which we intend to Let Out will this cause a prob as we are both named on the Mortgage?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


She doesn't need to be resident in the US but has to demonstrate that she intends to take residency. This isn't often an issue with immigrant marriage visas -- but who knows what occasionally leads the consulate to decide to start getting picky about things!

When you get the visa, your wife must either precede you or be on the same flight as you, i.e. you can't go first.


----------



## motropuk (Feb 28, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> She doesn't need to be resident in the US but has to demonstrate that she intends to take residency. This isn't often an issue with immigrant marriage visas -- but who knows what occasionally leads the consulate to decide to start getting picky about things!
> 
> When you get the visa, your wife must either precede you or be on the same flight as you, i.e. you can't go first.


Thanks both really grateful. One final question, think I know the answer, but just want to be sure-Does it matter if I have my medical before I send back the DS-2001 form? I have booked in for Medical at the end of April but will prob not get the DS-2001 back for a few weeks after that. 

Thanks again


----------

